# Vinyl tubing aquarium safe???



## beezer720 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have to do a bit of work on a wet/dry sump that I got with a recently purchased tank. I need some tubing for the drain tubes to connect to the box. I was going to get just regular clear vinyl tubing from Lowe's, but the worker there said that the vinyl tubing was not safe for aquarium usage. I need a pretty large diameter, like 1.5" or slightly smaller. He claimed that a couple people have come in with stories of how it killed fish. The guy I bought it from said he found tubing that fit at Petsmart, but I went to one and called one and it doesn't seem they have any. Any suggestions? Is vinyl or PVC tubing safe?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have used that exact tubing from Lowes for the plumbing of my 240G. The tank has been running for more than 3 years now without problems. My guess is that the people who complained had other problems with their tanks and blamed it on the tubing. I would use that tubing again any time and not give it a second thought. For details of my system click here.

Greetings

Frank









_View into my sump container with MagDrive 18 pump and other bits and pieces. The tubing looks milky in the picture, but it's actually clear._


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

I use the vinyl tubing too and can assure you that it is safe...


----------



## beezer720 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thank you both. I assumed the same.


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

i use the vinyl tubing from the hardware stores also without any problems.

herb


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

As long as it's suitable for potable water you will be fine. RV supply stores also sell vinyl tubing.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Vincent said:


> As long as it's suitable for potable water you will be fine. RV supply stores also sell vinyl tubing.


That is the most prudent test for any kind of plumbing, if we can drink it, fish can breathe it.

Other advice which you seem to already have is not to trust the guy at Lowes when it comes to fishkeeping advice :lol: :lol:


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Most fish stores sell the same vinyl tubing. Not that LFS's are necessarily a good standard, but still.


----------

